
Internal Facebook Memo Reveals Guidelines for Showcasing News - ballmers_peak
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/internal-facebook-memo-reveals-guidelines-for-showcasing-news?pu=hackernewsamp13z&utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=unlock
======
ballmers_peak
This seems like a really tough ask of any editors. Much less, editors of one
of the most highly scrutinized companies out there.

